
Cash Is King No More - prostoalex
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/22/style/is-it-better-to-pay-with-cash.html?smid=fb-nytimes&smtyp=cur&smvar=wknd&_r=0
======
Neliquat
I use cash every day. Other than bills, and orders, every practical
transaction is maxe with cash. Its not a big deal. Author seems way out of
touch.

Cash is also much faster than the pin cards in use now, after that step
backward I actually use cash more.

